# MeteoCacem - www.meteocacem.pt



## meteocacem (4 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

Espero que gostem, aqui fica o meu site sobre a meteorologia em Agualva-Cacém.

http://www.meteocacem.pt

Abraço e Bom Ano


----------



## meteocacem (16 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

Prezados amigos,

Em www.meteocacem.pt , as informaões em tempo real agora com melhoria dos sensores de temperatura e humidade metido num "radiation shield" feito com pratinhos para vasos da loja do chinês. Em breve fotos da montagem da estacão.

Espero que gostem do projecto. A informacão está também disponivel em www.weatherunderground.com

Cump.

http://www.meteocacem.pt


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2013 às 01:11)

Bem vindo, e bom trabalho, quanto mais sites com dados meteorológicos em tempo real melhor. 
De que marca é a tua estação ?


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2013 às 09:36)

Vince disse:


> Bem vindo, e bom trabalho, quanto mais sites com dados meteorológicos em tempo real melhor.
> De que marca é a tua estação ?



De acordo com o site, é uma La Crosse - WS2300.


----------



## meteocacem (17 Jan 2013 às 15:30)

Vince disse:


> Bem vindo, e bom trabalho, quanto mais sites com dados meteorológicos em tempo real melhor.
> De que marca é a tua estação ?



É correto,  é uma Lacrosse WS2300. O sensor de vento que vem de origem é mau. Já tenho a chegar o WSTX20 bem melhor e mais preciso. 
Espero poder ser um estação de referência em meteo amador.

cump.
Obrigado a todos pelas visitas!


----------



## Puma (17 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

Gostei muito...os meus parabens !


----------



## meteocacem (16 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

*Re: MeteoCacem - www.meteocacem.pt (Novidades!!!)*

Novidade no Site: www.meteocacem.pt

-Nova camara para as imagens da webcam, melhor visão noturna e definição. Foi alterada de local, está no Monte da Tapada na Freguesia da Agualva. Um local com cota bem mais alta do inicial.
-Alteração à atualização dos dados meteorológicos ao minuto e também nas imagens da câmara. 










meteocacem disse:


> Espero que gostem, aqui fica o meu site sobre a meteorologia em Agualva-Cacém.
> 
> http://www.meteocacem.pt
> 
> Abraço e Bom Ano


----------



## Sheisak (17 Fev 2013 às 09:00)

Holà, eu sou do cacem, mas vivo no estranjeiro, que emusionado fiquei cuando vi à tua pagina, esta muito bem.

Un abraço e saudades à esa terra.


----------



## meteocacem (17 Fev 2013 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Fico muito contente em saber que gostas-te, espero fazeres muitas visitas para veres o tempo aqui nesta terra!

1 Abraços e volte sempre






Sheisak disse:


> Holà, eu sou do cacem, mas vivo no estranjeiro, que emusionado fiquei cuando vi à tua pagina, esta muito bem.
> 
> Un abraço e saudades à esa terra.


----------



## fsl (17 Fev 2013 às 12:26)

Parabéns pelo Site, está muito bem concebido e muito completo. Não será possível escolher umas cores mais "leves" e mais visíveis. É uma sugestão que aqui fica.


----------



## meteocacem (23 Fev 2013 às 17:43)

fsl disse:


> Parabéns pelo Site, está muito bem concebido e muito completo. Não será possível escolher umas cores mais "leves" e mais visíveis. É uma sugestão que aqui fica.



Muito obrigado pela sugestão, será anotado e verificado para um próximo upgrade.


----------



## meteocacem (7 Mar 2013 às 19:11)

Olá Pessoal,

Lamentavelmente tive um pequeno problema técnico no sendor da temperatura e humidade levando ao facto de ter perdido informação meteorológica de 7 da manhã de hoje até às 17h. (7 de Março).

O vento era bastante forte e fez com que entrasse um pouco de água dentro do sensor levando ao seu bloqueamento. Depois de limpo e agora já mais protegido, espero não voltar a ter mais problemas. 

Cumprimentos
meteocacem.pt


----------

